

Cross-browser (IE7+), drag and drop AJAX file uploader jQuery plugin - choefer
https://github.com/pmd-dev/pmdAjaxUploader

======
choefer
I wrote a (high-level) blog post about the motivation for creating this here:
[http://chargecapture.com/post/weekly-byte-pmds-first-open-
so...](http://chargecapture.com/post/weekly-byte-pmds-first-open-source-
software-project)

